# What Watercooling do you thinks i should get?



## Greek (Dec 11, 2006)

Well i'm thinking of leaving ari cooling and moving on to watercooling as i dnt like hot tempearatures on the CPU  

so i have been lookin at the thermalatake coolers specifically this one

Aquarius III A1681 (http://thermaltake.com/product/Liguid/DIY/a1681/a1681.asp)

and the

TRIBE CL-w0020 (http://thermaltake.com/product/Liguid/DIY/cl-w0020/cl-w0020.asp)

since as i have the Kandalf case from them, i think these two would fit in perfectly cz ma case is made for watercooling.

so which one do you think is worth buying or have any of you gt any of these two?


if you have your own watercooling kits which you think are worth looking into please show me some links, oh and i do live in the UK so if its only in America then i cant get it.

Thanks

Greek


----------



## alic2k (Dec 11, 2006)

Well... i just recently moved from Air - Water myself...

I went for thermaltake too, but went for the Big Water 745... It's an awesome piece of kit... incredibly simple to assemble and seeing as it was my 'first time' *awwwww* i thought it best to go for a complete kit rather than bits and pieces...

Stats: AIR:

Idle: 35-40
Load: 60+

WATER:

Idle: 22-25
Load: 30-35

So, yeah... pretty damn good choice going to water... A couple of issues with thermaltake tho i noticed from my installation... Make sure u screw down that CPU waterblock TIGHT! and i mean tight... make sure you tighten each bolt evenly... you want an even spread of contact between the waterblock and cpu/paste. If it can go tighter make it so!! You don't wanna run ur system only to have the temps sitting the same as air... only to realise ur waterblock isn't sitting right...  

Also, if anyone knows anything bout the P5VDC-X mobo... there is a VERY VERY VERY annoying little plastic clip that holds the mobo down... god forbid any more of those clips that get in my way!

Oh yeah, got mine in the uk too... all for under £90...

Enjoy...


----------



## Greek (Dec 11, 2006)

hey 

thanks for the reply, yher  have seen that big water kit, and have heard gd things about it, but to me it looks too simple in a way. if its a difference of paying a couple of extra quid then i dnt mind getting one og the above.how often did u change the liquid?


----------



## pt (Dec 11, 2006)

Greek said:


> hey
> 
> thanks for the reply, yher  have seen that big water kit, and have heard gd things about it, but to me it looks too simple in a way. if its a difference of paying a couple of extra quid then i dnt mind getting one og the above.how often did u change the liquid?



i think aquacomputer sells some kits aswell, and they are far better than thermaltake stuff


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 11, 2006)

If you dont mind me asking....what temps are you running at the moment that you dont like?


----------



## Aze (Dec 11, 2006)

I think you should clean your cables up and stick with air  

Before water cooling Gri, i think you should look into some better cooling gel.


----------



## Munkul (Dec 11, 2006)

get some AS5 and a freezer64 pro that will be as good as those two watercooling kits.


----------



## Aze (Dec 11, 2006)

He already has a Zalman AB3CL CPU Cooler, so i think with some AS5 that his CPU temperture will drop quite a bit


----------



## alic2k (Dec 11, 2006)

*more gel / paste*

Yeah, definitely agree on the paste.... as an inbetween i took the CPU stock cooler off, cleaned it up, repasted and put it back on... all dust removed etc etc... it ran at bout 5-10* cooler (under load) - so DEFINITELY worth looking into just better air cooling if ur requirements aren't that high. Given that to my bro now - he seems happy enough! lol!

On changing the liquid tho i hear its about once a year (but seein as i just installed mine i haven't done it yet) U can get large Bays and resevoirs which prolong the amount of time between refills but these can just as easily get affected by algae / rust etc... which brings me on to the type of liquid...

The thermaltake stuff is pretty good in all areas but not GREAT... there is a thread on this forum somewhere bout types of liquid to use (even some sketchy homemade stuff) but can't remember where it is now... any help guys???

I like the look of the box ur gettin, but is it pratical? I mean do u need all that 'gadgetery' or, like me, do u just like the way it glows in a kind of "i'm far superior than any other cooling system" kind of way?

If ur willing to shell out a few more bucks (shit - almost sound american  -jk!) look into some of the Danger Den solid silver stuff... - maybe not the best lookers but definitely some of the best performers...

Good luck!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2006)

if your gonna go water greek,i'd go custom kit.

dd/swiftech blocks
swiftech dd12 pump
thermochill rad/s
custom h20 builds are better than all in one kits unless they are these-

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-014-SW
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-021-SW
http://store.over-clock.com/O_CuK_Hand_Spec_d_Kits.html


----------



## Greek (Dec 12, 2006)

alic2k said:


> Yeah, definitely agree on the paste.... as an inbetween i took the CPU stock cooler off, cleaned it up, repasted and put it back on... all dust removed etc etc... it ran at bout 5-10* cooler (under load) - so DEFINITELY worth looking into just better air cooling if ur requirements aren't that high. Given that to my bro now - he seems happy enough! lol!
> 
> On changing the liquid tho i hear its about once a year (but seein as i just installed mine i haven't done it yet) U can get large Bays and resevoirs which prolong the amount of time between refills but these can just as easily get affected by algae / rust etc... which brings me on to the type of liquid...
> 
> ...




thank you for the BIG reply, i see what u mean about cleaning out and putting some new cpu paste and all that. i do like the way those thermaltake thongs do look like, and i do like going for looks and preformance that why i gt the kandalf .  i will look into it more now, and look around, jus though thermaltake wud be a gd way to start as it shud fit in nicelly with my case, but ill let u no on what ive decided.

thanks


----------



## Greek (Dec 12, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> if your gonna go water greek,i'd go custom kit.
> 
> dd/swiftech blocks
> swiftech dd12 pump
> ...



bloody hell tigg, how much do u think i earn lol, but i see what u mean, it wud be nice to go custom. i will have to think cz it is a lot of money if u want a decent one.

thanks for the replies


----------



## Greek (Dec 12, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> If you dont mind me asking....what temps are you running at the moment that you dont like?



38-42 , i think that under 40 on desktop its ok, but sometimes when i go over i just think why, im not even unsing stock cooler


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 12, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> custom h20 builds are better than all in one kits unless they are these-
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-014-SW
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-021-SW
> http://store.over-clock.com/O_CuK_Hand_Spec_d_Kits.html




I agree,have been thinking about watercooling and saw those Swiftech kits.
They seem to get good reviews _here_

Can be run for silence or preformance whichever you prefer.
But Tigger alot of places OUT OF STOCK in the UK,do you know of anywhere that has them?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 12, 2006)

theres some in stock here m8-
http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/home.php?cat=423


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 12, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> theres some in stock here m8-
> http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/home.php?cat=423



Was just on there myself,but was looking for "plus" kit,sorry forgot to metion that!!

Overclock.co.uk has plus kit for £200,pre order no due date,so might wait till after Christmas.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2006)

1 plus to going with a preconfigured kit, is that it takes the guesswork out for a WC first timer.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 12, 2006)

I cant recommend XSPC any higher, they have some good stuff and @ reasonable prices, I have one of their systems and it is robust and works a treat and looks real nice with abit of uv dye in the water!

Just google them for resellers!

p.s - google's custom pic is best ive ever seen it today!


----------



## alic2k (Dec 12, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> p.s - google's custom pic is best ive ever seen it today!



Lol, Scream!  Awesome! Makes me want to go back home to our Scream pub the Alex!!  Good 'ol Yellow Cards.... anyone from UK got one?? lol


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 12, 2006)

alic2k said:


> Lol, Scream!  Awesome! Makes me want to go back home to our Scream pub the Alex!!  Good 'ol Yellow Cards.... anyone from UK got one?? lol



 

How you know im called Alex lol

Im not sure what you mean by yellow cards though???


----------



## alic2k (Dec 12, 2006)

More regarding the watercooling:

With the Thermaltake Big Water (like quite a few of the kits) they have a sticky foam pad that goes on the reverse side of the MOBO to the CPU. This can actually cause you a few issues when u wanna upgrade mobo and take ur H2O with you as it could prove hard to remove / damage ur mobo. Still haven't found anywhere that does replacement foam pads.

When u finally get it set up, give us an example of BEFORE / AFTER temps so we can see how good the kit u get it...

Also try running prime95 stress test for the 'under load' values... its a good consistent performer...

enjoy, and good luck!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 12, 2006)

please dont mind me, but i still dont understand the whole watercooling trend. a 'good' watercooling kit will cost you atleast 150 bucks here in the US. why not just spend some of that money on a higher clocked cpu? 

also, a lot of people seem to be very scared of their cpu temps going above 50. i dont see a reason to be scared of this! running your cpu up to 60 degrees at load is perfectly fine, especially if you are like most and replace your cpu every couple of years.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 12, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> please dont mind me, but i still dont understand the whole watercooling trend. a 'good' watercooling kit will cost you atleast 150 bucks here in the US. why not just spend some of that money on a higher clocked cpu?
> 
> also, a lot of people seem to be very scared of their cpu temps going above 50. i dont see a reason to be scared of this! running your cpu up to 60 degrees at load is perfectly fine, especially if you are like most and replace your cpu every couple of years.



Too right.....for most AMD's upto 69C I think is max threshold.  Personally I fully agree, whats the point in spending $150 to bring idle temps down to 20C from say 40C when you can either mod your air or buy better air cooling to get it down to say 35C at idle for a fraction of the price?  just a personal thing, now if they (the temps) were potentially stopping max overclocks then thats a different thing but in the case of most mainstream AMD chips unlike to a certain extent the P4's they max out in any case, I cannot get my Athlon 4000+ beyond 3.3Gig no matter what I try and that is not due to voltage or temps because she simply wont go any faster.


----------



## Greek (Dec 12, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Too right.....for most AMD's upto 69C I think is max threshold.  Personally I fully agree, whats the point in spending $150 to bring idle temps down to 20C from say 40C when you can either mod your air or buy better air cooling to get it down to say 35C at idle for a fraction of the price?  just a personal thing, now if they (the temps) were potentially stopping max overclocks then thats a different thing but in the case of most mainstream AMD chips unlike to a certain extent the P4's they max out in any case, I cannot get my Athlon 4000+ beyond 3.3Gig no matter what I try and that is not due to voltage or temps because she simply wont go any faster.



well ive ordered some artic silver 5 just to see if that wud make a difference, i mean watercooling is an idea, it doesnt mean i will defo do it, another reason why y like it, it will look neat inside the PC and not so much shit going on, i cant get ma 4200X2 to go over 2.75 i dont no why but i jus cant. ram running at 400MHz dual channel 3-3-3-8.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 12, 2006)

Greek said:


> well ive ordered some artic silver 5 just to see if that wud make a difference, i mean watercooling is an idea, it doesnt mean i will defo do it, another reason why y like it, it will look neat inside the PC and not so much shit going on, i cant get ma 4200X2 to go over 2.75 i dont no why but i jus cant. ram running at 400MHz dual channel 3-3-3-8.



Well its going to be for one of 3 reasons:
1.   Not enuff volts
2.   Too much heat (unlikely from what you have said!)
3.  It's maxed out in an case.  I had a 4200 x2, I got mine to 2.79 on 1.55V but to hit 2.8Gig I had to bang it up to 1.6V, I had no issues with heat so that tells me the chip is more or less maxed, I consider myself to be pretty handy at overclocking AMD's and have been pretty successful with 5 different chips over the last 4 years, like a 3000 Barton, 3200 Venice, 3800 Venice, 4200 x2 Manchester and 4000+ Sandy so it was not my lack of knowledge that would not allow the chip to progress, nor limitations of the mainboards I have used.

You strike me as someone who has a decent knowledge of overclocking so you aint missing any of the fundamentals (HTT/Mem divider etc etc) so I think its just the chip, have not googled for a while on what other users are getting as a comparison so give that a go.


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Well its going to be for one of 3 reasons:
> 1.   Not enuff volts
> 2.   Too much heat (unlikely from what you have said!)
> 3.  It's maxed out in an case.  I had a 4200 x2, I got mine to 2.79 on 1.55V but to hit 2.8Gig I had to bang it up to 1.6V, I had no issues with heat so that tells me the chip is more or less maxed, I consider myself to be pretty handy at overclocking AMD's and have been pretty successful with 5 different chips over the last 4 years, like a 3000 Barton, 3200 Venice, 3800 Venice, 4200 x2 Manchester and 4000+ Sandy so it was not my lack of knowledge that would not allow the chip to progress, nor limitations of the mainboards I have used.
> ...



hmm could be, i mean im happy with 2.64GHz dont get me wrong. is just that temptation that knowing that other people have done it and me wanting to make it at that level, but i suppose its only 150MHz more so wont really see much of a diff, i think at 2.64GHz and 1.4V its pretty sweet and ill stay on this.

lets see what that artic silver 5 will do ah?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

Water is a novelty that I like very much, not only for the loss of massive temps but also its a sound issue, as in you only have the noise of the 120mm on the rad that runs pretty much silent and that does the job to keep the temps sweet!

Also I love the uv effect, and I got my whole water cooling kit for £50

A decent cpu and gpu cooler costs more than that!


----------



## Protius (Dec 13, 2006)

if i ever go water I'm definitely building my own, getting a cheap kit is pointless except for looks and maybe noise


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

see what u mean, but £150+ aint cheap


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

Greek said:


> see what u mean, but £150+ aint cheap



Totally agree with you greek, Import it from the states as the dollar is soo weak compared to the pound lol


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Totally agree with you greek, Import it from the states as the dollar is soo weak compared to the pound lol



its an idea, i do have ppl in the US so i could always ask them to buy it and send it through mail, although prices in the UK are hughe


----------



## Protius (Dec 13, 2006)

Greek said:


> see what u mean, but £150+ aint cheap



 wasn't referring to yours  , but a lot of people who want water go straight to cheap kits, when they'd be better of getting a top of the line air


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

soz u didnt make it clear  , yher i dnt like going for cheap stuff, cz at the end it works out more cz u buy crap then gd, where u cud of gone to gd straight away lol


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

Protius said:


> wasn't referring to yours  , but a lot of people who want water go straight to cheap kits, when they'd be better of getting a top of the line air



Just out of interest, who were you refering to?


----------



## Protius (Dec 13, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Just out of interest, who were you refering to?



i think in my op i wasn't really referring to anyone, just said that i think cheaper kits are pointless to go with for water


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

probs to some1 who didnt no what w/c actually meant


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 13, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Totally agree with you greek, Import it from the states as the dollar is soo weak compared to the pound lol



the strength of the US dollar has very little to do with the price you will pay for it.


----------



## pt (Dec 13, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> the strength of the US dollar has very little to do with the price you will pay for it.



yes it is, if a item is 100$ in there and 100€ here it's more cheaper in there


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> the strength of the US dollar has very little to do with the price you will pay for it.



i think your wrong, that w/c is about $180 or sumit and here is £150 IN VAT at 17.5% so it does matter, things are cheaper in america


----------



## alic2k (Dec 13, 2006)

Completely agree with Greek. To buy from US with shipping costs can be cheaper (but sometimes longer time to arrive - [i say sometimes b/c certain UK based comps do tend to take their time in deliveries]) but as an overall service, you could get caught up with the costs of returning it if there are problems...

just something to consider when ordering from abroad...

1GPB = 1.96596USD!!! (xe.com @ 15:32)

Start buying the Dollar now!!!


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

alic2k said:


> Completely agree with Greek. To buy from US with shipping costs can be cheaper (but sometimes longer time to arrive - [i say sometimes b/c certain UK based comps do tend to take their time in deliveries]) but as an overall service, you could get caught up with the costs of returning it if there are problems...
> 
> just something to consider when ordering from abroad...
> 
> ...



i no dollar is well bad compared to pound


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

Greek said:


> i no dollar is well bad compared to pound



Hell, if concorde was still flying I would be away over to new york for the day, buy me a load of lovely cheaper than uk priced items @ even cheaper prices because of the lovely exchange rate!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 13, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Hell, if concorde was still flying I would be away over to new york for the day, buy me a load of lovely cheaper than uk priced items @ even cheaper prices because of the lovely exchange rate!




Theres some good deals on to New York at the moment.....£200 return, 5 hours each way.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Theres some good deals on to New York at the moment.....£200 return, 5 hours each way.



Only problem is you have to wait to check in both ways, would have to stay over lol, I can think of worse things to do though!


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

well artic silver 5 just arrived so i will see what happens 2moz cz i cant be bothered doing owt now.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 13, 2006)

incidentally, i have 1/2" id kit i'm looking to sell....

danger den tdx with p4 and 754/939/940 fittings, hydor l30 pump, swiftech d5 120mm radiator, 120mm panaflo, 5.25 res, two different coolants included(pc ice and water wetter). no tubing. make an offer if interested.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

Greek said:


> well artic silver 5 just arrived so i will see what happens 2moz cz i cant be bothered doing owt now.



Make sure you clean all the old crap off first, dont go crazy with it, it will spread nicely, and it takes about 200hrs to bed in to get best results!


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Make sure you clean all the old crap off first, dont go crazy with it, it will spread nicely, and it takes about 200hrs to bed in to get best results!



should i put just a dot in the middle, or pure it then spread it evenly


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 13, 2006)

a dot, the hs will spread it on its own


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> a dot, the hs will spread it on its own



so shouldnt use the whole of it then, its only 3.5g


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 13, 2006)

NO!!!
thats the size i have and i have used it on 10-15 procs/vga cards, and theres still some left...


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> NO!!!
> thats the size i have and i have used it on 10-15 procs/vga cards, and theres still some left...



aite kool thanks


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 13, 2006)

use about a half grain of rice size.

also, did you see i posted a w/c system for sale a few posts back?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

Greek said:


> so shouldnt use the whole of it then, its only 3.5g



Nooo, dont use it all lol, I have 3.5g and I did my cpu & gpu and ive got loads, just a healthy + over the heat sink did it for me, then gave it a qtr turn and back, had alook. you will beable to tell


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

rite, well i will try it tomoz, hope it does something lol


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> use about a half grain of rice size.
> 
> also, did you see i posted a w/c system for sale a few posts back?



I would use a little more than that, surely that wouldn't cool a ants bollock


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> I would use a little more than that, surely that wouldn't cool a ants bollock



hehehehehe


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 13, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> I would use a little more than that, surely that wouldn't cool a ants bollock



hey, i dont care what you say, it keeps my proc at 40c under load.... pretty damn good for a dual core p4, wouldnt you say?
and my old cpu (3400+ 754 newcastle) ran at 23c idle, 30c load. so there.
EDIT: make sure you realize my p4 is at 3.4, and my newcastle was at 2.8 (stock 2.4)


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> hey, i dont care what you say, it keeps my proc at 45c under load.... pretty damn good for a dual core p4, wouldnt you say?
> and my old cpu (3400+ 754 newcastle) ran at 23c idle, 30c load. so there.



now now ladiez lol. to make u both happy i will use in between, and hey u gt a link of that w/c system ur selling


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 13, 2006)

Greek said:


> now now ladiez lol. to make u both happy i will use in between, and hey u gt a link of that w/c system ur selling



i have piccies!!!


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

aite kool show me


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 13, 2006)

This was when i was leak testing it

































No pics of water wetter or fan and shroud, sorry. those metal rings are also included.


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

looks a bit too much , since im not a w/c geanious i aint sure i can do all the proper


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

I would use compression fittings, I wouldn't go anywhere near that! Looks like the rad is out of a 1982 ford cortina lol


----------



## Greek (Dec 13, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> I would use compression fittings, I wouldn't go anywhere near that! Looks like the rad is out of a 1982 ford cortina lol



 i think id stick with a all in one kit and not go custom, thanks though


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 13, 2006)

compression fittings?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> compression fittings?



Yeah.. uses a nice and clean screw on fitting! You should turn your rad 180* so that the rad fills totally and there will be no air left in it!


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 13, 2006)

oh i did when i installed it, that was just leak testing. i figured it would be more likely to leak like that, so thats how i leak tested it


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> oh i did when i installed it, that was just leak testing. i figured it would be more likely to leak like that, so thats how i leak tested it



Yeah, OK!


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 13, 2006)

this is all i use....






no srcew downs, just plug the tubing in like it was a headphone jack...

i use poly tubing as well...its a bit stronger then the silicon tubing usually used and its neon colored.......plus with those fittings i have inline shutoffs....i can split any line into 3 or 4 other lines with one $2part...its quick and ez to change a system around or add to it...and they dont leak...these are stronger the compression fitting in that compression puts pressure on the tubing that will wear out and leak...these fitting dont put that kind of pressure on the tubing + the tubing is much stronger, so leaks just dont happen unless your unless its operator error....


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> this is all i use....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PVC is made to stretch and give, the compression is just enough that it stops all leaks and doesn't crush the tubing!


----------



## Greek (Dec 14, 2006)

applied some artic silver 5 in the middle of the cpu then pressed the hatdink down and screwed it in, but my temp is anything but low, it averages at 41-42, any suggestions?


----------



## TUngsten (Dec 14, 2006)

AS-5 needs to be spread as thinly as possible across the entire surface of the CPU. Piece of paper thin. Putting a glob in the middle and then tightening things down isn't going to help one bit.


----------



## Greek (Dec 14, 2006)

i only followed what the guys here said, i mean before on ma old one i spreaded it. but not on this one?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 14, 2006)

straight off the as website:


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thats the way i done mine aswell and it works fine.


----------



## Greek (Dec 14, 2006)

so it is just a dot in the middle then.


----------



## Greek (Dec 14, 2006)

does it take time for artic silver 5 to perform, czi mean it on 39 now, not really that impressed .


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 14, 2006)

200 hours til the particles fully align, but you should make sure you go about 150 hours in operation, 50 hours shut off, but divided, like 15 hours on, 5 hours off, 15 hours on, 5 hours off... etc.


----------



## Greek (Dec 14, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> 200 hours til the particles fully align, but you should make sure you go about 150 hours in operation, 50 hours shut off, but divided, like 15 hours on, 5 hours off, 15 hours on, 5 hours off... etc.



im gonna loose count lol


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 14, 2006)

Greek said:


> i only followed what the guys here said, i mean before on ma old one i spreaded it. but not on this one?



I told you to be rather liberal, it was others talking about rice grain sizes!  Ive got every square mm of mine covered, no just silicone to copper


----------



## Greek (Dec 14, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> I told you to be rather liberal, it was others talking about rice grain sizes!  Ive got every square mm of mine covered, no just silicone to copper



i did go back to it and spread it nicelly but it has made a big diff, also jus a little tiny bit went on two pins on the corner, i took as much as i cud off, no signs of anything happening, but is it dangerous?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

Greek said:


> i did go back to it and spread it nicelly but it has made a big diff, also jus a little tiny bit went on two pins on the corner, i took as much as i cud off, no signs of anything happening, but is it dangerous?



If you got it off as best you could and if it did'nt go bang I would'nt worry, you could of left it in the socket though, you did'nt need to take it out totally! 

You can get proper cleaner to get it off, but if you got it off best you could then that should do, someone will have another opinion no doubt, but im sure it will be fine!


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> If you got it off as best you could and if it did'nt go bang I would'nt worry, you could of left it in the socket though, you did'nt need to take it out totally!
> 
> You can get proper cleaner to get it off, but if you got it off best you could then that should do, someone will have another opinion no doubt, but im sure it will be fine!




i wish i cud of left it in the socketm it pulled out with the heatsink lol, proper glued to it hehe

although i am running gayvista and that uses cpu all the time, and mem as well. but still i leave it for a couple of sdays, and it if dnt do owt then ah well, waist of moneu


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

Greek said:


> i wish i cud of left it in the socketm it pulled out with the heatsink lol, proper glued to it hehe
> 
> although i am running gayvista and that uses cpu all the time, and mem as well. but still i leave it for a couple of sdays, and it if dnt do owt then ah well, waist of moneu



Oh dear lol

Remember it takes time to bed in, you will see a decrease in temps, its like nearly pure silver, its good shit, you aint wasted your money!


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Oh dear lol
> 
> Remember it takes time to bed in, you will see a decrease in temps, its like nearly pure silver, its good shit, you aint wasted your money!



well i hope so, its nt rele the money i mean whats £7, just the thought of trying to do sumit gd and not hsppening lol, but i will see, if what u say its tru then i shud be idling at 30-32 sometime next week.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

Greek said:


> well i hope so, its nt rele the money i mean whats £7, just the thought of trying to do sumit gd and not hsppening lol, but i will see, if what u say its tru then i shud be idling at 30-32 sometime next week.



You should push the heat right up with cpustress or prime95, will help it bed in!

Also do a sciencemark 2 score test and post in thread!


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> You should push the heat right up with cpustress or prime95, will help it bed in!
> 
> Also do a sciencemark 2 score test and post in thread!



gt an sm2 score here







bt obviously not since this, i will get crap score, ma ram cant handle 400MHz stable for more than one day then BSOD, so i took it down to 333


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

Greek said:


> gt an sm2 score here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats better than my score though, but im 24/7 stable, I cant get my FSB over 880Mhz though   Lots of factors holding it back but shit happens, ive got new gfx card on the way though so that will cheer me up when it eventually arrives!


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

hmm let us no how it goes, tried p965 get a hardware error 1 min in, i thinks its cz of vista cz ir run fine before


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

Will do, does vista not slow your games down though?


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

well it certainly slowed bf2 down, but then again, i havent gt proper chiopset drivers, gcard drivers r only beta, and only 1 6800gs is working cz the dirvers dnt recognize sli


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

Greek said:


> well it certainly slowed bf2 down, but then again, i havent gt proper chiopset drivers, gcard drivers r only beta, and only 1 6800gs is working cz the dirvers dnt recognize sli



I would go back to xp man, if you've lost gfx power then whats the point in vista???


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> I would go back to xp man, if you've lost gfx power then whats the point in vista???



i like to try new things, and be up 2 date, i will wait until its out on the public, then nvidia shud get some dirvers out.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

Greek said:


> i like to try new things, and be up 2 date, i will wait until its out on the public, then nvidia shud get some dirvers out.



Fair play, each to their own! Anyways... im off for a quicky on company of heroes then bed!


----------

